# what is this on my dog's nose



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If they are going away and coming back I would say they are not cancer but not 100 percent sure. I boarded a dog that came here with a pimple on his nose that I just knew from the beginning was not good. She died 8 months later but it didn't look like what you have.

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Please*

check it out with your Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take her to the vet and have it checked out. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Your vet has already seen it though, right?

_"The vet says it is a HISTIOCYTOMA (no canerous tumor), "_


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't like to take any chances......... have it rechecked either by your vet or another one..... but have a second look.be on the safe side

Debbie & mason


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree that I'd have a 2nd opinion just to be on the safe side. I hope your vet's original diagnosis is accurate. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgotten what they call something very similar. JoEllen might remember what it's called.

Check out Canine Papilloma Virus. They're usually within the mouth...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has a histiocytoma but it doesn't look like that. It looks like this...

Histiocytoma

I thought of the papilloma virus too the way cleanup said one lump goes away and another comes up but I didn't think the papilloma virus would appear on the nose, I thought it was just around the mouth like in oral herpes ??


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jake had a histeocytoma above his tail that would go up and down but it didn't look red and raw at all like the photo Jo Ellen provided. He had it many years - it never went away though.

Griff had a few tiny spots on his nose and around his eyes but they went away - I wonder if they were from a bug bite? 

You sure she's not scraping her nose under a fence or something?

This is the spots Griff had - they are gone now.


----------



## cleanupyourdogspoop (Nov 24, 2006)

the vet keeps checking it every few weeks and keeps my dog on cream and benedrayl. I don't like the looks of it either but I trust this vet


----------

